# Candy and Kit Kit -FF



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

These twin sisters are due to kid end of May-early June. They are yearling first fresheners and are Boer Kiko cross. They are bred to a yearling Boer buck. These are his first kids. So excited to see what we get!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All looking good.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

How exciting! Good luck!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

OOO pretty!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Looking great. Best of luck.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Day 144 for Candy! She is due May 31 and Kit Kat is June 5. They just had 1 date each with the buck so there's no other date possibilities. No real changes yet other than udders keep getting a little fuller......


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Got a pic of Candy this morning. Her udder is definitely filling and backside is softening and turning pinker!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I think she may go early! Her udder has filled alot today. I'm watching her on camera tonight...restless, stretching, up and down, pawing......


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Ooh! Exciting! Good luck!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Happy kidding!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Twinsies! My 2 year old Boer/Kiko cross doe Opal is due June 1 and bred to our yearling Boer buck - it's a race!

Wishing good birthing for Candy & Kit-Kat


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

its on!!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Twin boys this afternoon! She settled down last night then so I didn't wait up overnight. This morning her udder looked even bigger. When I came home from grocery shopping at 1 she had little pushes and some goo so I figured it's happening today. First time mom and did everything on her own! So proud of Candy! Pics coming later.....


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Candy win!!!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations on the twin bucklings, and the checkered flag. Almost too easy.lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Congratulations on the twin bucklings, and the checkered flag. Almost too easy.lol[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes it was almost too easy! Love it when it happens that way!
> And Salty love I guess Candy won! Good luck with your girl!
> We are actually going away Saturday-Sunday this weekend so I'm especially glad Candy already kidded. Hopefully Kit Kat waits till almost her due date of June 5.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Congrats on the twins! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh c'mon - Opal didn't even get a chance! Haha (oh wait... I haven't been to the barn yet today, I better go verify that!) 

Congratulations, hope KitKat is just as great next week


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Here's the boys! So pleased with them and their amazing mama! Pretty happy with their papa too!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Cute little fellows.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Handsome! They really look great. Your new Boer buck is a traditional right? I see that blond color a lot putting a traditional Boer buck over my two Kiko does.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

What handsome little guys!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes he is traditional. I was surprised to see the light colour! His head is a deep brown shade and this doe has so much black, I'm surprised at how light these boys are.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Agreed - although my two Kikos are white, it just doesn't seem to make sense to me to throw blonds!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Handsome.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Opal decided that Candy had the right idea and also delivered twin bucklings last night, but she forgot to color them blond to match.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

PICS!!!!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Kit Kat is getting ready! Udder has tripled in size over the weekend and ligaments are practically gone. She's at day 148 today. Watching her close today, thinking she might be beginning labour already.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Exciting!:clapping: Good luck!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Still waiting......


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Sheesh. Thought his would be a baby announcement. She will probably wait and kid in the middle of the night :lolgoat:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

That's what I'm afraid of! She's really uncomfortable and sometimes has little pushes while lying down. Probly just getting kid into birth canal. Hopefully I'll see some progress soon!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

It's a boy! Which is just fine since Candy had boys too. Kit Kat seemed to be progressing too slowly, so I decided to feel inside. She was fully dilated but kid was still way down. I think he was twisted back a bit so he wasn't getting into proper position. He came quite easily then when I pulled. She hasn't passed placenta yet but I couldn't feel another kid when I bumped her belly. He's nursing great and all seems well so far!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Congrats! Looks good. Looks decent sized as well!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations on your buckling. Glad you knew what to do to help.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Congratulations on your new boys! So exciting. They're sure handsome little guys.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

(woo)


----------

